# got some =]



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well i went down to my dads this weekend because my brother said they have been doin really good on the coyotes. i got there and we planned on goin out saturday morning. come to find out early saturday i forgot my camo pants at home... my brother has no extra. dang, we go anyways. we were driving around because thats how my brother says you "hunt coyotes" which i do not agree with but no lie we saw 32 coyotes that day! how many did we get? 0! no good. sunday morning we wake up and i told him listen here today we are gonna call. he said alright so we set up at the first spot and bam! 2 minutes after calling there is one standing there 100 yards away... bang flop! next set callin for awhile here comes 2! i take a shot at one and bang flop! my brother shot at the other one just sittin there and missed, it got away. next set nothing. next set called in 3 but they hung up and then spooked. next set nothing, then again nothing. the next set was a fun one, i was using turkey distress because i had seen alot of turkey in the area when i looked out and saw a coyote at about 1000 yards. it just hung up there for half an hour. it wouldnt come in for anything, rabbit, turkey, pup distress, cat distress, i got out my howler and did a challenge, that did it he came at a dead run across the wheat field and never slowed down and i never had to call one more time. i stopped him at 20 yards and toppled him over. he is a big ol male second one from the right. from this point on we made alot of sets with nothing. about 3 in the afternoon our luck changed. i called in another one and my brother missed agian lol! next set nothin, then i called in a double again and i shot one and he missed again! after that i gave him my gun but we were not able to call in another coyote by the time it got dark. total coyotes we saw this weekend 64, how many we got? 4 not to good but it was the best calling i have ever seen. definatly going back!


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome-

I wish we had it that good around here!! Keep up the Good work- great picture-


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

nice work. keep the lead flying!

xdeano


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

congrats! :thumb:

Need a partner? 

:lol:


----------



## Blake king (Feb 16, 2009)

what kind of rifle did you use


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

savage 223, lookin for a new one tho, i dont like it


----------



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> savage 223, lookin for a new one tho, i dont like it


coyotekiller3006: I live a few counties from you and am looking for a savage 223. Got any info on it? I might be interested. Cash.


----------



## Blake king (Feb 16, 2009)

There nice guns. I use a 22 LR lever action it kills but it takes multiple shots but when im shootin em there about 10 or 15 yards away from me. Its not the best coyote gun but its been workin for me


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

R y a n said:


> congrats! :thumb:
> 
> Need a partner?
> 
> :lol:


+1 on that!!!

Cool picture and good job!

YoteSlapper


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

better get your brother a new gun too, nice job that would be a blast


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet those look like some nice coyotes!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job I am glad you got to teach your brother a lesson and show him the correct way to hunt coyotes! Keep it up!


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Sweet, nice pictures, man livin' the dream.- wish I could have got out a few more times here, too much hw with lots of coyotes isnt cool. Gotta go to get em. :roll: ....


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

looks like a great weekend. congrats.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

4 animals down in one day is GREAT hunting! Good job :beer: In 9 years of calling MN and ND I've only accomplished that once in a night of calling under the moon hear in MN. I only killed one of the four but I called each of them in. I also wounded one that night and tracked it for over an hour in the daylight the next morning but no glory...


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought coyotekiller3006's Savage .223 (it's the one in the picture at the beginning of the post).

So far so good. Half-inch groups with good ammo. The scope is very nice.


----------



## coyoteodie (Feb 21, 2009)

Heavy G,
What type of scope is that?


----------



## Heavy G (Feb 7, 2009)

Barska 6.5-20 x 50. Here's a link to it: http://www.barska.com/ac10048.html

I've heard bad things about Barska $40 scopes. That might be true but this one (list price $150) seems to be just fine.


----------

